# Ozello



## BigSak (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

been fishing Ozello quite a bit recently. Have caught a few fish and hit a few rocks....well, quite alot of rocks actually. 
Was wondering if anybody spends much time out there. If so, got any tips on fishing the joint?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Yea ,I got one look out for the rocks! ;D


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

> Hey guys,
> 
> been fishing Ozello quite a bit recently. Have caught a few fish and hit a few rocks....well, quite alot of rocks actually.
> Was wondering if anybody spends much time out there. If so, got any tips on fishing the joint?
> ...



No, too many rocks. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Take pinfish's tip and watch out for the rocks. ;D ;D ;D

Just kidding. A few of us were fishing up there pretty regular. Seems the third stooge is just about back in action (got his bhote back yesterday) so I sure we'll be back at the Rock Garden soon. I was going out to the gulf, working North and South till stooge # 2 showed me that I really didn't have to go that far. Did you find any rocks or oysters bars? ;D ;D ;D ;D Seems the fish love those things.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Yea ,I got one look out for the rocks! ;D


sounds like he's already got the rocks figured out, I think he's wondering where the fish are.  Oddly enough they're usually close to the rocks.  

Seriously, there are fish all over that area, either in the back or out on the gulf exposed areas. Personally, I like to fish the low incoming tide if I can, but I've caught fish on all stages. There's just less places for them to be on the low tides. Topwaters like spook juniors, soft plastics and flies are mostly what I use. Look for points with current ripping by and fish both the up and down current oyster/rock beds around those points. You have to be persistent and keep trying new points and stuff because the same spots don't always produce over and over again. Go slowly too, lots of these fish will be hidden in/under the grass and you'll glide right over them in a lot of cases. So try to work the area ahead of your path carefully otherwise you'll end up scaring a lot of fish.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Here's a link to the pics for a little get together we had last year

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1177940557/0

These are the money shots:



















If your motor doesn't look like this, your still doing OK.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought the money shot was the guy towing him that caught lots of fish? ;D



L.R.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Here's a link to the pics for a little get together we had last year
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1177940557/0
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the motor?

Also. I'm not too bright, so I wanted to see if I was getting this right. Does that place have some rocks oe something? ;D


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

> > Here's a link to the pics for a little get together we had last year
> >
> > http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1177940557/0
> >
> ...


Well we play "Rock On" on the MP3

Definitely not a place to run "stoned" ;D ;D ;D

I had t-shirts printed that said "Rock Garden Fishing Team"

Get the picture? ;D ;D ;D

BTW - when we say "the world is your oyster" - we mean Ozello.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

1 fishing trip to Ozello resulted in 1 mangled SS prop and 1 bent prop shaft. Haven't been back since. [smiley=40s.gif]

I went out to the gulf and went south, working the creek mouths on an outgoing tide. Didn't have a whole lot of luck, but did see some fish.

Very cool place. Just scary (until you learn the rocks I guess)...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > > Here's a link to the pics for a little get together we had last year
> > >
> > > http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1177940557/0
> > >
> ...


Hook, line, and sinker. I guess I give you too much credit.......... [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


----------



## BigSak (Jul 30, 2007)

Right, figured the rock part out after a bent prop shaft from last year. Also have the bogus channel markers picked out. I usually fish the St. Marks river area (J. Brown ramp). Have had some luck there. I guess my question is whether to head towards the north (fish creek) or south when exploring the back country of this area? Tried launching out of N. Ozello ramp. Huge area which will take alot of time to figure out. Did learn to fish an incoming tide. Low tide just ain't worth it. 

Thanks for the advice

Sak


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't think anyone can say north or south, inside or out. I've seen and caught fish all over. I think if you can get some current reports around the time you plan to fish you might get a in/out tip, but that area is such a rich estuary etc, that I really don't think there is a "best" zone or approach. Like I said above just methodically work the suspect points and you'll get your action.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I prefer low tides, it keeps the rif-raft out! ;D ;D ;D



L.R.


----------



## OZELLOrocksMYskiff (Feb 26, 2008)

you dont wanna fish ozello! go to bayport. but if you fish there fish around the north boat luanch!! the back country there is not as rocky,with a rather mudy sand bottom. the big reds feed on crabs in the pot holes....have fun and ggod luck...your pro ozeelo fisherman ;D


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

> you dont wanna fish ozello! go to bayport. but if you fish there fish around the north boat luanch!! the back country there is not as rocky,with a rather mudy sand bottom. the big reds feed on crabs in the pot holes....have fun and ggod luck...your pro ozeelo fisherman ;D


Good advice. No fish in Ozello.


----------



## ChristianGermeroth (Dec 14, 2020)

Stay away from Ozello 😎


----------

